# Kelton Pocket Watch Info?



## manyon (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for some information on this Kelton pocket watch. I think it's from the 1940's. It belonged to my Grandfather who worked as a railway guard in Aust. Can anyone tell me a little about this please.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Kelton was made by Timex - this is mine


----------



## manyon (Jan 27, 2014)

Your's looks a bit older than mine, do you have a date for yours? I've done some more research and my grandfather actually became a guard in 1952, so i'm guessing that's when he bought that watch. I haven't been able to find out much at all about Kelton other than Timex bought the French brandname 'Kelton' in 1966. I don't believe mine is a good quality watch at all.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine is what they called a "Dollar Watch" from the 40's maybe.................Cheers p


----------

